# Was thinking of joining a TNR group...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

But I'd want to take 'em home! What's better? To release them to an uncertain fate? Or try to introduce them to a world that's alien to them?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

R is for return. You need to release them where you trapped them. 

How long does your TNR group hold them so they can recover from the surgery? Its easier to not get totally attached if its a couple days and your needing to keep them covered so they feel calm & safe.

You will enjoy helping the kitties.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If they are feral, then you'd not WANT to take them all home! Trust me, Robin would have a fit. Join! Help them out!! Enjoy the adventure and report back to us!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I think it's a great idea to join. You'll be helping in reducing the cat population in your area as well as prolonging their lives because they won't be as aggressive and get into fights. People can benefit too, as there would also be less marking, and other cat owners will have less stressed indoor cats. So, it seems like a win/win to me.


----------

